# Material for table top (end table)



## dribron (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello all I am working on one of my first projects in years. An end table, to keep things cheap on this first project I am working in pine. Anyway I have most of the parts cut and routed... (Apron & bottom skert). The legs will be cut tomarow. As for the top I was first going to join a few 1X 8's with dowel and wood glue, thinking that it would be fine on a small peice.. After reading so much here and other places about seasonal drift, I am now wondering if it would be better to use plywood or something else. 
I wouls love to hear input and/or better options. Thank you so much. :blink:
_Duane


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Duane...

Don't let that whole seasonal drift business scare you off from doing what you want!!!!!! While there is no way to avoid it, you can easily work with it! There are several methods to allow for wood movement. Especially on a project the size of yours. 

The use of the right fastener is probably the quickest and easiest. Do a "google" search for "table top fasteners" and just start looking at what is out there. Here is an example from a national retailer:

Table Top Fasteners - Woodcraft.com

Plywood is fine as long as you can hide the fact that it is plywood. (if in fact that is the look you are after, some folks don't mind ply edges showing, its all a matter of personal preference.) Hiding plywood edges isn't difficult either........

Doweling works well,, but without a proper jig, its very difficult to get your boards to line up properly (flush)...For a couple bucks you can get into a starter pocket hole joinery rig that will do just fine... easy to use. Splines would be another option for joining your boards....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kreg-Mini-Pocke...t-Free-SH-/370417577898?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0
http://cgi.ebay.com/Kreg-Mini-Pocke...t-Free-SH-/370417577898?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0

decisions, decisions... *S*....


----------



## dribron (Jul 27, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Duane...
> 
> Don't let that whole seasonal drift business scare you off from doing what you want!!!!!! While there is no way to avoid it, you can easily work with it! There are several methods to allow for wood movement. Especially on a project the size of yours.
> 
> ...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Duane..

you dont' have to buy the 1x24... use the figure "8" or "S" clips and you will be just fine...

don't matter if the dowel jig is a cheapy, as long as it works for ya!!!


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

It seemed 3 (1X8) X 20-22 would be cheap for a first project, that and I have some in the garage.


I would rip the 1x8's to 2-1/2" wide and alternate the grain to help keep it flat. Pine cups badly in wide boards.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Duane

you can use the plywood or the boards joined together.

if you choose to join several boards together, you dont really need dowels.

an edge to edge glue joint using titebond is strong enough. you can use dowels if you wish, but they neither help in strength or in lining the boards, as dowels easily can misalign joints.

these are from professionals, not me.


----------



## dribron (Jul 27, 2010)

Titebond.. I havn't seen that before, but will lok for it in the next few days. I'm getting pretty close to that point. I'm guessing homedepot or menards might have it.. or at least I'll look there. Thanks for the tip.


----------

